# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Walmart

## Roadhawg

I hate Walmart and don't know why I go back there.  I went Friday after work (3:30) to get 5 things. One of them, and most important, was a full beef brisket for the smoker.  They didn't have any out so I tried to find somebody in the meat section.  I went ahead and got my other items and went back to the meat section 3 time and still nobody.  I finally found a guy and he went in the back and came back out saying the meat guy was on break and to try back a little later.  So I walked around another 15 minutes and came back and still nobody and I went in the back myself and found somebody, he went and looked for me and said they didn't have any. I was peeved because I was already there over 45 minutes for 5 - 1 items.  

The under 20 items lanes were backed up to Tulsa so I went to a regular lane with only 3 people ahead of me and they didn't have that much.  Needless to say it must have been a new person because it took me another 30 minutes to get to my turn.  Needless to say I wasn't a happy camper,  especially since I had to go to another store to get my brisket.... NEVER AGAIN will I go to Walmart.

----------


## MDot

Eff Wal-Mart.

----------


## MrZ

I needed something that several other stores did not have and I tried the Wal-mart at I-240 and Santa Fe and they had it. This was a few minutes after 10PM on Friday night and they had 2 lanes open, the 20 items and under lane where they sell cigarettes and one normal lane. Each lane had at least 10 shopping carts lined up. I set the stuff down and went home and ordered it online. I wanted it then but wasn't going to wait an hour in a line.

----------


## Swake2

You are better off anyway. Walmart's meat is terrible

----------


## SoonerBoy18

Lots of teachers here in El Reno travel to Yukon's wal-mart instead of shopping at our own.

----------


## Roadhawg

I wonder if the open carry law passes the Walmart checkout lines start moving a little faster.

----------


## redrunner

> I hate Walmart and don't know why I go back there.  I went Friday after work (3:30) to get 5 things. One of them, and most important, was a full beef brisket for the smoker.  They didn't have any out so I tried to find somebody in the meat section.  I went ahead and got my other items and went back to the meat section 3 time and still nobody.  I finally found a guy and he went in the back and came back out saying the meat guy was on break and to try back a little later.  So I walked around another 15 minutes and came back and still nobody and I went in the back myself and found somebody, he went and looked for me and said they didn't have any. I was peeved because I was already there over 45 minutes for 5 - 1 items.  
> 
> The under 20 items lanes were backed up to Tulsa so I went to a regular lane with only 3 people ahead of me and they didn't have that much.  Needless to say it must have been a new person because it took me another 30 minutes to get to my turn.  Needless to say I wasn't a happy camper,  especially since I had to go to another store to get my brisket.... NEVER AGAIN will I go to Walmart.


Sounds about right.

----------


## WilliamTell

this is why we rarely shop at walmart.

----------


## RadicalModerate

Walmart Sux.
More to follow.
With specific details.

----------


## WilliamTell

We used to shop entirely at walmart because we _thought_ it was cheaper , but after moving we tried buy for less and crest on a whim and have found that buying the same amount of items each week i can go into walmart and leave for around 110 and go to crest or buy for less and leave for around 90. 

Plus i love how i can go into a grocery store that actually has people working instead of having 25 lanes and 3 of them open. One of the most profitable corporations in the history of the world but you cant pay someone 8 bucks an hour to check my purchases out? I'll take my business elsewhere.

----------


## Roadhawg

I go to Buy 4 Less when I can and that's where I went to get my brisket.  Walmart is only 5 minutes from work and didn't think it would be a major cluster at 3:30 but I was wrong.

----------


## corpsman

That's why they are one of the most profitable retailers in the world. Their treatment of customers is kinda like this definition of fair market value...whatever the public will tolerate without screaming to loudly and refusing to return


> One of the most profitable corporations in the history of the world but you cant pay someone 8 bucks an hour to check my purchases out?

----------


## oneforone

I shop there about as often as I do everywhere else.  I have come to the conclusion the worst times to shop are late at night, on the 1st & 15th and prior to any major event. I do find it amusing that Walmart is like the slow kid in the class at school. Everybody trashes Walmart because it's the popular thing to do and it won't defend itself so we have nothing to fear of it.

I have noticed the experience at the Midwest City and Del City stores has gotten better.  There employees are making the effort to greet and actually know the products and the layout of the store. I have ran into clean cut helpful employees so many times I have lost count. It may be the store managers expecting more of their people because so many retailers have defaulted and those retail employees had to find work some where.

My sister went to work for them for a few months in between jobs. (She had to find something to feed the kids and she didn't want to take the public assistance route.) After two weeks on the job they offered her a promotion and more money then what most people would expect from Walmart. She turned it down because she was completing her nursing degree and she made it known she was just there to make money between jobs. They told her when she left she was welcome to come back anytime she wanted. Her experience there was that they pay people well who want to make the effort. The mouth breathers who just want a paycheck make crap wages. It's there way of hopefully running off the dead weight. Then again that's all some people want is the cheap wage so the checks from Uncle Sam will keep rolling in.

----------


## bucktalk

I don't suspect many will agree with me BUT I predict unless Wal-Mart improves customer service they will go the direction Sears is going....strong at one time...but ultimately failed due to lack of customer service and the changing times.

----------


## HewenttoJared

You get what you pay for.

----------


## Richard at Remax

> you get what you pay for.


^^this

----------


## OKCTalker

> ^^this


^^that

----------


## Bunty

I just go try the next nearest Wal-Mart when one is out of something.

----------


## Bunty

> I don't suspect many will agree with me BUT I predict unless Wal-Mart improves customer service they will go the direction Sears is going....strong at one time...but ultimately failed due to lack of customer service and the changing times.


I don't know.  Hasn't Wal-Mart been known for lack of service when you need it for decades?

----------


## UncleCyrus

For grocery shopping, I actually bypass two Wal-Marts and go a few more miles out of my way to shop at Crest.  They have more selection and plenty of service.  The last few times I was in WM, they were out of several items on my list, and a lot of the stuff that was in stock was either smashed, dented, or sliced open by an overzealous box cutter.  And after all that, the pleasure of waiting 20 minutes in line with an increasingly impatient one-year old in the cart.  I don't need that hassle anymore.

Oh, and don't even get me started on Sears...

----------


## metro

Belle Isle Walmart, worst ever!!!

----------


## RadicalModerate

Obviously, you never went to the "vintage" (c.1980s) Walmart just south of Target near the intersection of Midwest Blvd. and 10th.  This was the place where my "disappointment" with this toxic retail giant began.  You apparently haven't been to the one on N. Penn either.

Is "Less Worse" a fair phrase to use when speaking of and/or comparing Walmarts?

----------


## rcjunkie

I often shop at Walmart, mostly due to convenience and price and i have never been unable to find what I'm after, as for long lines, to me it's worth the savings.

----------


## Roadhawg

> I often shop at Walmart, mostly due to convenience and price and i have never been unable to find what I'm after, as for long lines, to me it's worth the savings.


As previously posted the savings aren't that great anymore plus my time and aggravation are worth more than the few penny's I save.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I wonder if anyone has ever solved the riddle of why Walmart tied all that money up in placing a couple dozen checkout lanes in the stores and only opening about three at a time . . . 

I must say that the one positive thing about Walmart is that it led to the creation of the People of Walmart website.

----------


## Bunty

> I wonder if anyone has ever solved the riddle of why Walmart tied all that money up in placing a couple dozen checkout lanes in the stores and only opening about three at a time . . . 
> 
> I must say that the one positive thing about Walmart is that it led to the creation of the People of Walmart website.


On the other hand, I've been in a Wal-Mart when a blizzard was forecast and was amazed to see nearly all the checkout stands manned.  My wait in line was short.

----------


## Roadhawg

> On the other hand, I've been in a Wal-Mart when a blizzard was forecast and was amazed to see nearly all the checkout stands manned.  My wait in line was short.


I've noticed that too and wondered WTF

----------


## metro

Couple dozen lanes, try 50+

----------


## FritterGirl

I can count on the fingers of one hand the number of times I have set foot in a Wal-Mart supercenter over the past four years. I've been in the Neighborhood Market perhaps an odd dozen times, but only when I am out of something and am desperate because I need a quick fix and the extra mile to Crest won't cut it. Most of the time I shop at Crest, although I've found I do a lot more shopping at Sunflower and/or Whole Foods now that both of those are in town.

----------


## Lord Helmet

I haven't set foot in a Wal-Mart in over 2 years. Looks like nothings changed.

----------


## RadicalModerate

I salute you, Sir.
I don't even like for my tires to come in contact with a Walmart parking lot.
(Probably why I underestimated the number of "un-personed" checkout lanes.)

----------


## kevinpate

> I've noticed that too and wondered WTF


That's easy to guess if you look at it from a Wal-mart mgmt. perspective. .  Either you get the People of Wal-mart checked out quickly and send them on their way on a winter storm night OR you risk ending up spending the night with the People of Wal-mart.

----------


## Pete

Here in California, Wal Mart is a very small player so it's easy to avoid them.  In 20 years of living here I think I've been shopped there one time and I don't think I bought anything.

I split my business between Costco and Ralph's (grocery chain) with a little bit at Trader Joe's.  If I ever moved back to OKC I would miss all three desperately.

----------


## kevinpate

Wal-mart isn't so bad, but if you see someone pointing a camera and you while their friend is laughing .... you might be one of the newest People of Wal-mart (and you might be due some wardrobe advice.)

----------


## easternobserver

> I wonder if anyone has ever solved the riddle of why Walmart tied all that money up in placing a couple dozen checkout lanes in the stores and only opening about three at a time . . . 
> 
> I must say that the one positive thing about Walmart is that it led to the creation of the People of Walmart website.


Actually I have two answers here, from WalMart cashiers.....one is the high absentee rate makes it very difficult to predict how many people will actually come to work on a given date.  The second reason, at least at one local WalMart, is that 14 of the 22 checkouts had broken scanners, computers, credit card readers or other equipment.  Apparantly there is a real problem getting maintenance because the managers are "docked" for maintenance costs on their reviews, so they tend to "defer" fixing things until right before the big holidays.

----------


## ThomPaine

> Actually I have two answers here, from WalMart cashiers.....one is the high absentee rate makes it very difficult to predict how many people will actually come to work on a given date.  The second reason, at least at one local WalMart, is that 14 of the 22 checkouts had broken scanners, computers, credit card readers or other equipment.  Apparantly there is a real problem getting maintenance because the managers are "docked" for maintenance costs on their reviews, so they tend to "defer" fixing things until right before the big holidays.


Both of those are management problems, and you see that as the shininess wears off their newer stores .  We avoid it as much as possible, but sometimes, you really need something late at night, or you need both ball bearings and blueberries, and you only want to make one stop.  (Though it usually ends up taking longer than if you went to Lowe's and Crest.)

----------


## jn1780

> Actually I have two answers here, from WalMart cashiers.....one is the high absentee rate makes it very difficult to predict how many people will actually come to work on a given date.  The second reason, at least at one local WalMart, is that 14 of the 22 checkouts had broken scanners, computers, credit card readers or other equipment.  Apparantly there is a real problem getting maintenance because the managers are "docked" for maintenance costs on their reviews, so they tend to "defer" fixing things until right before the big holidays.


Regarding the maintenance problem. The broken equipment is because NCR, the contractor Walmart uses, is badly managed and takes weeks and sometime months to fix something after the customer service managers place a call. Walmart is already paying for the service contract to fix the credit readers, scanners, POS systems, and computers. Its only when customers or employees damage the equipment that they pay extra. The NCR tech who was sent to fix my companies store registers said at one time they only had *THREE*  technicians servicing the entire metro area.  That's every Neighborhood Market, Super Center and Sam's Club in the area. Not to mention smaller companies like mine for example that they service.

Target uses a lot better company to service their equipment that's for sure.

----------


## Lindsay Architect

I love going to walmart, expecially after a 50 hour week or to observe how my tax money is spent on the first and fifteenth by welfare abusers and lazy people motoring around in skooters meant to be for the disabled, I guess a long day on the couch elbows deep in ruffles is tiring.  They have always have a ratio of about 2:1 of people up front monitoring the cashiers with their lanyard of credentials and walki-talki than they do lanes open, at least Target will take your money and get you out.

----------


## jn1780

> I love going to walmart, expecially after a 50 hour week or to observe how my tax money is spent on the first and fifteenth by welfare abusers and lazy people motoring around in skooters meant to be for the disabled, I guess a long day on the couch elbows deep in ruffles is tiring.  They have always have a ratio of about 2:1 of people up front monitoring the cashiers with their lanyard of credentials and walki-talki than they do lanes open, at least Target will take your money and get you out.


Well, at least our tax dollars takes longer to get spent. lol

----------


## RadicalModerate

Do you suppose that the power cart usage is like a virtual ride in a golf cart?
(after one has been deprived of childhood rides on those 25-cent ponies out front)

----------


## FFLady

> I love going to walmart, expecially after a 50 hour week or to observe how my tax money is spent on the first and fifteenth by welfare abusers and lazy people motoring around in skooters meant to be for the disabled, I guess a long day on the couch elbows deep in ruffles is tiring.  They have always have a ratio of about 2:1 of people up front monitoring the cashiers with their lanyard of credentials and walki-talki than they do lanes open, at least Target will take your money and get you out.



Oh my heck - too funny!!!!  "lanyard of credentials" = POWER to the nth!!  LOL

----------


## RadicalModerate

One of The Credentials on The Sacred Walmart Lanyard just has to be connected with working the toughest job in the entire store: Returns Desk Facilitation Engineer(ette).

Occasionally, these stalwart associates are called upon to return Virtual Golf Carts when the batteries are dead.
It is a thankless job. With few perks. Except for The Credential.

----------


## FFLady

Lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

